# solar powered motion-sensor outdoor light



## todd_k (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone use one of these?  I need an outdoor light to put over the garage door to light up the driveway a little more.  I know nothing about wiring and I saw one of these solar powered motion sensor flood lights at Lowes.  I was wondering if these are any good?  Does the solar panel need to face a certain direction?  How much light-time does the solar panel store?

Here is what I'm talking about:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=62701-337-MSL180W&lpage=none


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Todd:
In my humble opinion the light is not worth the money. For about 1/4th that much you could put up a real light and not have to worry about the solar panel. My experience with solar lights is, they are very dim and not much use. I recommend you buy a book about basic wiring, a light fixture, some wire and accessories you will find in the book and kick off your carreer as an offical DIY Guy.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 19, 2007)

Well to the contrary.. this is a bright light, I have one on my shed way out back.
I was under the same impression as Glennjanie, however it was well worth the money 2 years ago.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 19, 2007)

OK Todd, the voice of more experience has spoken. I'm sorry, I had not seen that light in use; it may be just exactly what you need. I retract my previous post and, thank you D.
Glenn


----------

